# I'm really happy!!!



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm really happy that all of you have finally been able to meet me. Just kidding. Ran across this web site on my search for a new smoker. Have been smoking for the past 6 years on a little New Braunsfeld side firebox smoker...with some success. Just bought a used Lang 48" patio smoker and am trying it out this weekend....have been having one little problem I was hoping you could help out with...have the firebox all set up, coals hot, now time to put the meat in....whenever I put the cat into the smoker, I cant get the lid shut before he runs out...any suggestions? actually going to be smoking some ribs and chicken for the first time out this weekend. few friends, cold beer, view of the rockies off the deck and patio..tough to beat....if you happen to be in denver (actually SE Aurora) come on by or drop me a note and i'll give you directions. As Ed says...smoke on. Hoping to have a lot of fun and learn a lot on this site.

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome!!! 

you just have to be very quick when shutting the lid... LOL


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Line the inside with smoked catfood.  That will get him.  Welcome to SMF Chris.  Glad to have you here.  Enjoy your stay & bring on the qview.  I have never seen smoked cat.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## treegje (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Chris, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mike in denver (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome from Denver.  This is a great sit e with lots of information

Mike


----------



## wingman (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! You definatley came to the right place.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome Chris, thanks for joining our SMF family!

Originally from NY, I'd first tell you to put out a hit on the cat.. I know a doberman goon that'd do it cheep...

Now in Texas, just send 'em to Huntsville.. we got a really neat chair there that gets used a lot, runs up the electric bill tho... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great score on a used Lang Patio 48!  Fire up that baby and get the camera smokin' and post lots of Qview of your smoker and smokees!  Make us drool!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 9, 2010)

But it doesn't produce a good smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hi Chris.  Welcome from Austin, TX.  Maybe you could put the cat in before you start the coals.  Sorry, a dog person here.


----------



## eman (Apr 9, 2010)

howdy chris, 
Welcome to my addiction. Can't wait to see the lang in use.
(the natives here get restless w/o their daily dose of Q -view).
 as for the cat, Hog tie b4 trying to throw it on the pit


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome Chris to smf, just wondering, what kinda rub/ or sauce you gonna use on the cat?


----------



## jaso (Apr 9, 2010)

welcome to the smf glad to have ya


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 9, 2010)

First off welcome Chris to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## smokednarwhal (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello from Indiana, welcome to the forum.  Around here most folks agree that cherry wood is best for smoking cat.


----------



## wingman (Apr 9, 2010)

Some things are better fried!


----------



## newflame (Apr 9, 2010)

if it's like my cat just put a potted plant in there and leave the door open, it'll go in voluntarily, welcome to smf.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 9, 2010)

Todd


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 9, 2010)

Smokednarwhal, Up in the northern part of Indiana we like to use hickory for cat smokin'


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------

